# Derrick Rose in Elementary School, 9th Grader Article



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

_*By the time Rose arrived at Simeon in the fall of 2003 after leading his elementary school to two city championships, some were predicting great things for him.

‘‘As a ninth-grader, I believe Rose is better than LeBron [James] was at the same stage,’‘ Tyrone Slaughter, who founded Rose’s AAU team, Ferrari, said at the time.

Former Simeon coach Bob Hambric was criticized for keeping Rose on the freshman-sophomore team, but Rose never complained. As a freshman, he led Simeon to the sophomore city title. Even back then, observers marveled at his composure and inner confidence. When Ferrari won the state 15-and-under AAU tournament, an official told Ferrari coach Harvey Hampton: ‘‘That was the greatest experience I have had as an official with a player of his ability. [Rose] never said a word in three games. He just played.’‘*_

http://www.drosehoops.com/rose/blogDetail/658

Interesting that Rose was better than LeBron in 9th grade but how could Slaughter know exactly?? It's not like he knew LeBron as well as Rose.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

Lebron was a top notch prospect as an 8th grader but I read somewhere the number 1 player in the nation was Rich Mcbrid in 8th grade. He was a bigtime prospect but he never grew much from his freshman year of high school on. He also had some injuries and lost athleticism. But, I remember when he committed to UI people were saying that as a Senior in HS he wouldve been in the starting lineup over Deron Williams (who wasnt the same Deron of today). Mcbride was also the main man on a team that featured Andre Iguodala in high school.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JordanRoseDaBulls said:


> Lebron was a top notch prospect as an 8th grader but I read somewhere the number 1 player in the nation was Rich Mcbrid in 8th grade. He was a bigtime prospect but he never grew much from his freshman year of high school on. He also had some injuries and lost athleticism. But, I remember when he committed to UI people were saying that as a Senior in HS he wouldve been in the starting lineup over Deron Williams (who wasnt the same Deron of today). Mcbride was also the main man on a team that featured Andre Iguodala in high school.


No that would have been OJ Mayo or Taylor King.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> No that would have been OJ Mayo or Taylor King.


OJ Mayo was ranked the number 1 player in the country at the time. Slaughter never said Rose was ranked higher. But, he said he was better then Lebron at the same age. Rose always had the hype though. Coming into HS people said the kid has the talent to become the greatest guard of All Time from Chicago.


----------

